# No Pig Hunting Forum?



## GunRunner (Oct 18, 2004)

i noticed that even though every other species on earth is covered, theres no wild pig thread. is it possible to get one put in, or is there just not enough ointerest in pig hunting here?

id be happy to start it out with a post,ect. if the Boss's could throw one up.


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

Not too much pig huntin up here in NoDak....cept at the local watering hole on Saturday night.  :lol:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Farmers in this state tend to post their land when you shoot their prize pig.


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Not to much for pig hunting. However we do have some pigs that do hunt :wink:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Never even thought about a pig forum. They already have all of the main things I hunt or do, but it would be cool to have somekind of chatroom.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

> Not too much pig huntin up here in NoDak....cept at the local watering hole on Saturday night.


 :rollin:


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

My friends and i have a Hogger Award!! And i guess it does kind of involve hunting. Pigs need to be 350 plus to qualify and teeth are optional. Last i remember GG still had the award from back in our pink house days. He's a gamer. :beer:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

:laugh: Jed, that has to hurt!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

found a huge dead one in a large slough bottom by Milnor some years ago. All farmers never new of any missing ones and this was obvioslt shot. I can only guess some deer hunter came upon it and it scared the ..... out of him They should of kept it tho scrumptdiilious :stirpot:


----------



## Simple (Oct 6, 2004)

I saw in a magazine that one state (was it Missouri?) did not require licences to harvest wild hogs. I think you would have to have their general game licence but I think it would be cool if you could just harvest some hogs to help control their population.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Objects in beer may appear smaller than they are. :beer:

Cbass- If my memory serves me right there were all kinds of different "prizes" captured in that house and your name and a host of others have been implicated.


----------



## Dave K. (Aug 28, 2003)

SIMPLE:

Not real sure but I don't think you need a license in Texas to hunt hogs.
Or else it was Arizona.

Damnit, now I'm confused!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I'd like to see some pics posted of GG's award winning hog !!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------

